# betta with snail issues...



## crazybeta (Aug 8, 2005)

my betta and snail are in the same tank why is my betta stalking him ? the snail was there first .


----------



## shev (Jan 18, 2005)

Just ignore it. my betta flared at malaysian t snails.

but bettas and snails both wont like the salt very much.


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2005)

are you talking about a marine betta? if not, then why is this in the saltwater section?


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

My betta is fine with the 4 apple snails it resides with


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

I figured it was probably a freshwater Betta, so I moved it to Bettas.


----------



## crazybeta (Aug 8, 2005)

really srry about that im new to this but thanx


----------



## (RC) (Jan 18, 2005)

I've had Betta eat the eye stalks of snails. Also Bettas have no problem with some salt added to the water. At one point I was keeping my Bettas in water with 1 tablespoon of salt water mix per gallon added. BBS shrimp live much longer in water with that much salt.

RC


----------



## LydiaGreen (Aug 5, 2005)

My bettas don't mind salt either - I only use a half teaspoon per 10 gallons though (the cories and loaches are scaleless and sensitive to salt - too much can burn their skin and blind them). My bettas eat snails all of the time and I am thankful that they do - I got some pond snails without knowing that they multiply like CRAZY. The bettas and controlled feeding keep the snail population down (it's almost impossible to kill them all).


----------



## lwstinkinsweet (Aug 2, 2005)

I have my betta in a 2.5 gal and i put 2 teaspoons of salt. i read somewhere that it was good for them


----------

